# ENET Coonection Issue



## m6lei (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello all, i have a F30 328i, I would like to get help with a connection issue with my ENET cable to car...

After I plugged everything in, ignition on engine off and RJ45 port to my computer, nothing happens... The computer don't seemed to detect any signal from the Ethernet... This happens to me 99% of the time, but strangely, I got the connection to work twice, after many plug n unplug, and ignition on off...

To avoid any damage to my car, I would like to see if I could get some hints to troubleshoot the connection problem I have... Any steps I should follow in particular to get the connection??

Many Thanks!!


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

A few recommendations and guidelines...

Computer:

1. Disable all wireless connections
2. Turn off windows firewall for all types of networks
3. Disable any anti-virus software

Car:

1. If unsuccessful in connecting, turn off and lock the car. Come back and try again in 30 mins.
2. Turn on the engine to ensure all the modules are getting sufficient voltage provided to them (outside or with open ventilation of course)
3. Double check the cable to ensure it is physically secure on both the OBD-II and Ethernet ends.

Also, note that it will take 1-2 minutes for the computer to establish a connection with the car. Mine always connects in 2 minutes on the nose. You should have an ethernet connection icon with a yellow caution triangle when the connection has been established - prior to loading Esys.


----------



## m6lei (Mar 16, 2015)

dwlink said:


> A few recommendations and guidelines...
> 
> Computer:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dwlink! Will definitely try that...

But one question, as plug the cable to my computer with the OBD side already connected to the car, should my computer detect the existence of the cable right away or it would detect after 2 mins or so?? Coz for me, it seemed like the computer didn't even know I plugged a cable to its Ethernet port, no blinking lights, nothing! Is that normal??


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

m6lei said:


> Thanks Dwlink! Will definitely try that...
> 
> But one question, as plug the cable to my computer with the OBD side already connected to the car, should my computer detect the existence of the cable right away or it would detect after 2 mins or so?? Coz for me, it seemed like the computer didn't even know I plugged a cable to its Ethernet port, no blinking lights, nothing! Is that normal??


No, thats not normal. If you plug in your cable into the notebook, that connector normally starts blinking after view seconds. You should be also able to see a network connection.

Do you have the opportunity to try another cable? Because it sounds that you have a problem with that.

Another possibility to check your connection with the car is to use the ZGWSearch.exe which is includet in EDIABAS. If you run this program as admin you should be able to read your car´s IP.


----------



## Vlad_M (Mar 16, 2015)

How is the connection at the OBD II port? Firm and tight (lulz) or loose and wobbly? I had a very similar problem to what you described, and it turned out that the OBD II plug connector plastic protruded way too much over the pins, which prevented it from making good contact in the port. I trimmed it a bit with a sharp knife (about 3mm down), and it works perfectly now. 

Jeez, this whole post is full of "that's what she said" punchlines.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ignition must be on when connecting the enet cable to the obd port.


----------



## m6lei (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks all...

I have tried to do exactly as what Dwlink said earlier, but nothing happened... I mean not even blinking signal lights on my computer... My computer was not detecting anything plugged into it.

I have not tried to trim a bit of the plastic from the OBD port yet, will try that to see if it works...

Anyway, I just ordered another cable online. I am really hoping that its the cable but not my car... Actually, how do I test if the cable is good other than plugging it into a car?? Any idea??

Somehow, one thing still puzzling me is that how did I got the cable to work twice after many many times of plug and unplug and very long wait??


----------



## uadissa (May 6, 2020)

m6lei said:


> Thanks all...
> 
> I have tried to do exactly as what Dwlink said earlier, but nothing happened... I mean not even blinking signal lights on my computer... My computer was not detecting anything plugged into it.
> 
> ...


Hey mate,
Wondering if you managed to get this issue resolved? Same issue here. ENET not turning Ethernet port on the laptop. Always shows "Network cable unplugged". Ethernet came up fine with the same laptop/cable combination on an old E84. So is it something with my car you reckon? it's a 2019 G01.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uadissa said:


> Hey mate,
> Wondering if you managed to get this issue resolved? Same issue here. ENET not turning Ethernet port on the laptop. Always shows "Network cable unplugged". Ethernet came up fine with the same laptop/cable combination on an old E84. So is it something with my car you reckon? it's a 2019 G01.


You will not be able to connect via VIN unless PSdZData is properly installed, and the Car and Laptop have a connection. For this:

1) The Target Connection Window should not be blank (It should show multiple target connections for different chassis')
2) ENET Cable must be good and making good contact in OBDII Port 
3) Car must have proper voltage (Make sure motor is running if car is not on a Charger).
*4) Laptop must not have Firewall or any Antivirus software running.*
5) PC Lan Adapter should get a fallback IP address of 169.254.xxx.xxx (Make sure it is using DHCP and does not have a Static IP address assigned to it)


----------



## uadissa (May 6, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> You will not be able to connect via VIN unless PSdZData is properly installed, and the Car and Laptop have a connection. For this:
> 
> 1) The Target Connection Window should not be blank (It should show multiple target connections for different chassis')
> 2) ENET Cable must be good and making good contact in OBDII Port
> ...


Thanks mate. 
It isn't even establishing the connection between car- laptop. Ethernet on laptop says "Network cable unplugged"
Car is with the dealer right now. They are keeping it overnight. Got a call saying some software update they had to do and monitor. Keeping overnight means there must have been some issue. Let's see. Will keep it posted here.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uadissa said:


> Thanks mate.
> It isn't even establishing the connection between car- laptop. Ethernet on laptop says "Network cable unplugged"
> Car is with the dealer right now. They are keeping it overnight. Got a call saying some software update they had to do and monitor. Keeping overnight means there must have been some issue. Let's see. Will keep it posted here.


Ok, good luck.


----------



## uadissa (May 6, 2020)

Hey guys,
Got the car back from the dealer yesterday and ENET connection was all good. Ethernet was showing connected on the laptop.
According to the consultant, it was some software issue. They received a patch from BMW and they installed it.

Now I can see the I-Step has been updated from S15A-19-x to S15A-20-x too.

Connected to ESYS, Coded all good.

Unfortunately could not get what I was hoping to work. *Lane change assist*. Did everything as per the post below. If anyone one of you knows something which is missing there, please keep me posted. Thanks guys.

https://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1699204


----------

